#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  What are the reasons for the flop in marketing?

## Bhavya

Sometimes our marketing campaign gets flopped and we left scratching our heads to find reasons. We might do so much work to make it a success but still, it failed to give the results. do you guys know reasons for the flop in marketing?

----------

